# Birds,,,( question)



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

Im a bird watcher & pigeon lover
i live in the city.
Does it hurt to feed the sparrows near the Pigions?
the little sparrows seems to Hurry & Grab the food & fly away.
I love all Birds & just wondering. Thanks, peggy,


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Feeding Sparrows And Pigeons.....................*

WELCOME PEGGY,I think it is ok to feed pigeons and sparrows.The sparrows will go after the smaller seed while the pigeons will go for the bigger seed first.Once the bigger seed is gone the pigeons will go after the smaller seed also.Where do you feed these birds in the back yard or park. GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Peggy,

George is right.

I feed the ferals and I notice that the sparrows will also come in for a bite to eat and go for the small seeds. Those little guys need to eat too! LOL

In any case the pigeons don't seem to mind sharing...I've never seen any agressive behavior from the pigeons toward any of the sparrows.

Just my observations...

Linda

PS....if it's bread that you feed, then I too have noticed that the sparrows will grab a piece and fly off with it to eat in peace. The pigeons don't bother them, but I've noticed other birds will usually try to take the bread away from the sparrows while they are eating, so I surmise that's why they tend to grab their "prize" and fly away......


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I get a good variety of birds congregating at once when feeding. At one time I have had Pigeons, sparrows, cowbirds, juncos, doves, black birds, finches and my cardinal family all sharing the same feeder and seed I throw out. They all get along but every now and then the pidgies decide they want to fly up to the small feeder and chase off the smaller birds. Here's a pic of a small a group I had visit the other day.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*What Kind Of................................................*

HI PETE,What kind of bird is that furry looking one with the bushie tail . My guess is a flying squirrel HA HA HA GEORGE SIMON


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely picture, Pete.

It is so nice to see them all eating together. Thanks for taking care of our wild birds. Do you have a bird bath too?


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I do get my fair share of squirrels too, they also get along with all the birds. I have one bird bath and a large dog bowl on the ground for the squirrels and whoever else wants to use it. It's my "job" to make sure our feathered friends get feed. I have four groups I feed every day, one at my house, one at my mothers, my pidgie flock I had to relocate and a large group of sparrows and cardinals at work. I carry 100 lbs of seed in a storage bin in the back of my truck at all time for any birds in need


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Pete Jasinski said:


> I I carry 100 lbs of seed in a storage bin in the back of my truck at all time for any birds in need


Wow - that's a lot of bird seed and a lovely sentiment too to be carrying out for birds in need.

Are the cardinals red? When I stayed with relatives in Virginia last year, we saw cardinals which were the most beautiful birds I have ever seen - ( sorry pigeons - you are beautiful too) but such a vibrant red? Are they the same the US all over? 

Tania 

PS - I have red cardinal garden thermometer on my fence to remind me of my fantastic holiday in Virginia and then down to Las Vegas - great!!!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

The male is bright red while the female is a lovely pale reddish brown. 
Here's the mom and either the son or dad. I can't tell the two males apart anymore as they're the same size now, It was much easier when the baby was immature.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Pete.

The males are really lovely - well the girls are too but not as vibrant!!

Tania


----------

